# window.open (Extra Bild Fenster für Javascript)



## Naturian (18. April 2005)

Hi, 

 Ich hab nen kleines Problem und zwar brauch ich auf ner Website nen Sperates Fenster für JavaScript...Sprich, wer JavaScript aktiviert bei dem öffnet sich bei bildklick nen Extra Fenster... das ganze soll nur für <script> sein... Denn den Code den ich hier habe is mit HTML und JavaScript und die beiden wollte ich trennen mit <script> und <noscript>, also für leute die kein JavaScript aktiviert haben...

 wäre nett wenn ihr mit helft

  bye naturian

  ps. hier der Code


```
<a href="javascript:neuesFenster()">
  <script language="JavaScript">
  
  <!--
  function neuesFenster()
  {
 msgWindow=window.open("/crew/haupt.html","displayWindow",toolbar=no,width=640,height=480,directories=no,status=no,scrollbars=no,resize=no,menubar=no")
  }
  </script>
  <img src="/ressources/hauptamtliche.jpg" width="300" height="225"></a>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2005)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was genau du davon "trennen" willst.

Prinzipiell kann man aber neue Fenster auch ohne JS öffnen:

```
<a href="/crew/haupt.html"onclick="msgWindow=window.open(this.href,'displayWindow','toolbar=no,width=640,height=480,directories=no,status=no,scrollbars=no,resize=no,menubar=no');return false;"target="displayWindow">
 <img src="/ressources/hauptamtliche.jpg" width="300" height="225">
</a>
```
...funktioniert mit und ohne JS.


----------



## sebbi666 (24. Mai 2005)

habe ne Frage, wenn ich diesen befeh benutze funktioniert alles super, nur quasi die index seite löscht sich und da steht [object]
http://www.pscsite.de

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?
Bin Ratlos und dankbar dür jede Antwort!

Gruss Basti


----------



## Gumbo (24. Mai 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<p><a href="home.html" onclick="return !window.open(this.href, '_blank', 'width=1006 height=571')"><img src="startseitelogo.gif" width="500" height="500" border="0"></a></p>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Mai 2005)

Auf deiner Seite machst du ja etwas anderes...da steht

```
<a href="javascript:window.open('home.html', '', 'width=1006 height=571')">
```
Wenn du Javascript-Anweisungen  in Links im href-Attribut notierst, musst du sicher stellen, dass die Anweisungen keinen Rückgabewert haben(es seih denn, dieser Rückgabewert ist eine URL). *window.open()* hat aber einen Rückgabewert,und zwar ein _window_-Object, deshalb steht dann *[object]* in der Seite.

Den Rückgabewert von Anweisungen kannst du mittels void() unterdrücken:

```
<a href="javascript:void(window.open('home.html', '', 'width=1006 height=571'))">
```


----------

